# Bytes oder Hex-Werte zu Assembler Code?



## SkonroX (6. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte einmal fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt den Assembler Code einer Datei anzeigen zulassen, das Hex-Werte gehen weiß ich bereits und habe es auch schon in die tat umgesetzt, nun wollte ich mir aber ein beispiel an OllyDBG nehmen und auch den Assembler code mit einbringen.
Wäre um jede hilfe dankbar!

Mfg,
SkonroX.


----------



## kay73 (6. Jan 2011)

Was für Dateien? Kompilierte Java Klassendateien? Dazu gibt es ein Eclipse-Plugin von von den Machern der ASM-Bibliothek, das den Bytecode mit anzeigt.

Wenn sich um Windows-EXEn oder Linux ELF-Binaries handelt, nach Disassembler googlen.


----------



## SkonroX (6. Jan 2011)

Es geht um alle dateien, auch .exe usw, jedoch möchte ich ja kein fertiges programm, sondern selbst den code dafür schreiben, das ich auch selbst steuern kann, was alles auf der oberfläche des programmes ist.

mfg,
SkonroX.


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Jan 2011)

Hm dann brauchst du halt noch eine Tabelle in der steht welcher Hex-Code welchem Assemblerbefehl entspricht, musst wissen wieviel Bytes Parameter jeder einzelne Befehl hat und was die bedeuten.

Das Programm an und für sich ist banal, aber diese Tabelle zu erstellen dürfte es in sich haben ....


----------



## Guest2 (6. Jan 2011)

Moin,

Format von .exe und opcodes vs. mnemonics.

Viel Spaß! 

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## SkonroX (6. Jan 2011)

uff.. öhm.. nee.. das mir dann doch zuviel, da seh ich wieder etwas von meiner faulen seite, dachte es geht viel einfacher 
aber danke für alle infos!

mfg
SkonroX


----------



## fastjack (7. Jan 2011)

Wie sollte es denn sonst gehen? Wenn Du Dich trotzdem damit mal befassen willst, versuche doch mal ein C64-Maschinenprogramm mit Java zu lesen und darzustellen. Das ist für den Anfang leicht, weil es eine sehr überschaubare Anzahl von Befehlen gibt. Danach kannst Du ja mit Java-Class Dateien weitermachen


----------

